# Grey Water Tank Vent Under Sink?



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Am i seeing this right? Is that what i'm seeing under the sink(above the trap) a vent?
on our 3rd outing we starting smelling something awful at the doorway when going into our camper. I thought it was a blacktank water leak or venting problem....but come to find out it was coming from under the sink. 2 weeks before we had cooked in a BBQ cookoff & had used the sink to prep out meats. Well something must have gone wrong with the drain on this grey water tank because as we used it two weeks later filled up rather quickly. We became aware of a evermore omni persence of a god awful order














& it was coming from this vent.







UGH it stank. Why would they do this? Needless to say i drained this grey tank & added a good dose of deorderizer to this tank,... this is After i flushed it with a large amount of water(filling both sinks & pulling the plugs at the same time more than once). Whats really strange though is that we haven't had it happen again.







e


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We had a nasty rotten egg smell that seemed to be coming from the stove top. My daughter discovered the smell was worse when she opened the door under the sink to throw something away.







Looking closer, I saw the vent and WOW! what a smell! The grey water tank was getting full and this was forcing the stink out. Hauled the trailer out of the camp site and over to the dump station and rinsed and drained several times to get rid of the odor. Like you, I have no idea why it was vented there.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Now that i think about it...it could be that when the sink grey tank fills to a point , the venting to the roof may actually get blocked by the grey water itself & with nowhere else to vent, it vents under the sink? hmmm if thats the case, then you know for sure when the tank is full!!!!


----------

